# TOB going or gone?



## MaxChick (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a 1997 Nissan Maxima, and I think the poor thing is losing her TOB. The only thing I have to go on to come tot he TOB as the problem is a whining noise. When i push the clutch to the floor it stops, but as soon as i let the clutch up it starts whining again. Is that really the TOB? and if so, how much can i get one for?

Also, is it possible for the TOB to cause a decrease in gas mileage? I mean 20$ worth of gas would last me about a week....but now im lucky if it lasts me 3 days. And if thats not the TOB what is it?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Yup, sounds like your TOB.

Depanding on how old your clutch is you might as well go ahead and change the whole kit. Clutch dics, pressure plate, input shaft bearing, throw out bearing. Check the rear main seal while the tranny is off too.

As for your mpg, the TOB wouldnt affect that.


----------

